# ARGC London - does anyone have any experience with them?



## Lisaclaire (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, we're thinking of changing clinic's, we've found the ARGC London has the best success rates in UK.  Is anyone using them at the moment?  Or has anyone used them in the past?  How would you rate your experience?


----------



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Lisaclaire, 

I tried to get info from them when I was looking at clinics. It seems that they don't accept lesbians or single women! But I decided I wouldn't want to have treatment in a place I wasn't welcome.

Let us know how you get on if you do persue this.

Good luck!
Bobby


----------



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

Just to add, we used the CRGH in London who we thought were excellent and they have similar success levels to ARGC. They made us feel very comfortable and really personalised my treatment - I would highly recommend them.


----------

